# Mavic Ex 729 LRS mit Hope Pro 2 NEU 230



## Phraser (29. August 2011)

Verkaufe die Laufräder auch einzeln. Wer Intresse hat, einfach melden 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=36403128http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u168605

Wer zuerst meldet bekommt sie!


----------



## ixw1x (29. August 2011)

link geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phraser (29. August 2011)

ixw1x schrieb:


> link geht nicht




Thx^^ wurde jetzt behoben


----------



## evilseed (30. August 2011)

Kleiner Tipp: Stell die auch mal bei Kalaydo.de rein. Hab da schon viel verkauft ;-)


----------

